# Ridwan Rahadian (readone)'s Photography



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome to my new thread. In this thread you will see all my photographies from all around the world, and all of the pictures in this thread are REAL from my camera and not copy paste. So, enjoy all the pictures from here! Subscribe now!


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

Let's start from my hometown country.


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome to my hometown, Jakarta. Now we are going to the tourism object which is near the Soekarno Hatta Airport.










The Image above is the Muara Angke Ecotourism Park, Located in Pantai Indah Kapuk, It's just about 5 minutes from the Airport.


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

readone02 said:


> Welcome to my hometown, Jakarta. Now we are going to the tourism object which is near the Soekarno Hatta Airport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Beautiful Lake inside the Ecotourism Park. You can go fishing there.


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

These images below are the cultivation (planting) of 1000 Mangrove trees, hopefully with this plant Jakarta will be more green.


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

And now, the planting of Mangrove Trees from my school.



















See, all my schoolmates and teachers, including the principal, are also participating during the planting of Mangrove Trees. And my school formed a partnership with the Ecotourism Park, in the framework of the Earth Day.


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

readone02 said:


> And now, the planting of Mangrove Trees from my school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Translation of the board's text:
In the framework of Earth Day,
Lazuardi GIS Junior High Jakarta
Participate greening the earth with
"The Planting of Mangrove Plant"

Teamworking with:
Muara Angke EcoTourism Park


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

The Jakarta Airport Expressway seen from the Muara Angke EcoTourism Park




















Whenever you go to Jakarta, from the airport, Take the elevated lane of the expressway, at KM 22+800 you will see a little post.
The post is usually used when model photoshooting, outdoor studying, etc.


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

This one is from KM 22+600.


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

The other lake in the EcoTourism Park near the exit


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

Now, from Muara Angke, we are going to Ancol, a dream park for all.


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

readone02 said:


> Now, from Muara Angke, we are going to Ancol, a dream park for all.



Sadly I only took the pictures of the beach, because I had a limited time. So here are some pictures of the beach:

The Beach in the Evening (around 5.30PM)











The Pier in the beach





















Putri Duyung hotel & resort, night view


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you @ christos-greece, more pictures will be added to this thread


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Journey to the East Asia*

OK all, Last month I had a vacation to China & Hongkong, and luckily I took some pictures out there.


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

The Small Town that sell some chinese foods, or whatever. Understandably, the first time I went to China, so I don't know much about it...


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

The night street in Beijing, it's just so hot, hence it was summer... moreover in the daylight


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

I also went to the forbidden city, but I only took pictures outside...


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

And I went to the Great Wall. This time I went to the Juyong Pass section of the Great Wall.







































The Beijing G6 Expressway is visible from the great wall.


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

Back to the city, I pictured a stadium where in the stadium was held Beijing Olympic 2008.












Beijing Roadsign










The hotel near the stadium


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Paku Haji Outbound Camp, Padalarang, West Java*

A few months ago on Thursday, April 5th 2012, I had a field trip to Paku Haji Outbound, from my school. Luckily I'm not spotted by a teacher that I brought a camera so that I can post my pictures to this thread.


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

The view in Paku Haji Outbound



















Some rides in the Paku Haji Outbound:









Mini ATV









ATV Tour









Futsal Field









Horse-Riding









Swimming Pool

There's some more attractions


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, amazing photos from Indonesia


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

thankyouu


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Pelita Village Outbound, Parung, Bogor, West Java*

Hello, long time no see

One week ago I went to the Pelita Village in Parung. It was a nice place that I can post my pics to this thread.

In Pelita Village there are some outbound activities.


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Cikunir Interchange
West Java, Indonesia*

This interchange connects Jakarta Outer Ringroad (JORR) with the Jakarta-Cikampek Toll Road, located about 15 Kilometres from
Downtown Jakarta.


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Jakarta-Cikampek Toll Road
West Java, Indonesia*


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Cikampek-Purwakarta-Padalarang Toll Road
West Java, Indonesia*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Jakarta-Bogor-Ciawi Toll Road*

Jakarta-Bogor-Ciawi is the first toll road in Indonesia. Completed in the mid 1970s spanning for 47 Kilometres long, managed by PT. Jasa Marga.

Part 1









Speed limit signage


















The road is now 4x2 (4 lanes x 2 road segments) which is previously 2x2 then 3x2


















Burger King Signage before the Rest Area


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

Part 2









Rest Area, Kilometre 10









Traffic information sign


















Exit to Cibubur/Cikeas/Cileungsi


----------



## readone02 (Jul 3, 2012)

Part 3









Cibubur Utama Toll Plaza









Exit to Cimanggis/Cikeas. In the right side is the new toll plaza


















Shell Gas Station









Exit to Gunung Putri/Karanggan/Cikeas









Gunung Putri Interchange


----------

